# Meldahl Fri Morning



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Went down to Meldahl this morning arrived at 10:30 and left at 2pm. Caught a gar, couple drum, 2 small white bass, 2 nice 5-6 lb hybrids and lost a very big hybrid or maybe a striper, it ran off 100 yds before breaking my 10lb line. Most of them were caught on white curly tail grubs, the big one was hooked on a slab spoon. I also cleaned up on tackle, I must have been the first one down there since the water dropped, I picked up around 30 jigs and lures  I am looking forwards to the next warm up, hopefully the white bass and hybrids will really start turning on.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I went at about 4:00, it snowed and blowed so hard I only stayed about 45 minutes. I caught 1 small wiper and had a carp or buffalo snagged but it pulled off. The current was great, water is still a little muddy and it was COLD!!!!!!
Cady


----------



## dkell54 (Jul 22, 2006)

Do alot of boats fish below meldahl dam? I know in some of the tailraces you can get only so far up to the dam. Is a boat an effective way to fish this area or are you better off from the shore ?

thanks...


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

tom_912, doesn't sound like the fishing was too bad down there, especially for this cold front. I think I'll head down there tomorrow sometime and try it out. I was going to go this evening, but had some things to do around the house.

dkell54, if you've got a boat, it's worth using in my opinion. While you can't really get close to the dam, there's a lot of bank to cover...on both sides. You could do that easier and locate the fish quicker, unless you are familiar with the banks. I mostly fish from the bank unless the waters up, then I'll drag my yak down there and float a bit. You can also fish the lock wall and around the end of the lock wall with a boat.


CW


----------



## dkell54 (Jul 22, 2006)

Creekwalker, I certainly the information. I've got one other question is there a boat ramp in Neville , Ohio ?
Thanks....


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

When you find Neville, turn towards the river...you can't miss it. There's not much in Neville  The street leading to the ramp and the one out from the ramp is one way. I don't recall the name of it, but when you hit Neville, slow down to about 20MPH and look ahead to your right. There might be a sign for the ramp, but if not, look for the one way sign toward the river, that's the road you want.

CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Excellent ramp facility, for nothing else going on in Neville, BTW!
LMJ


----------



## dkell54 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks Creekwalker !


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

NP. If you're down there today, you might see me on the bank 


CW


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

how many of you are fishing from ohio, and how many from ky. i always fished the ky side until last week i tried right up as far as you could get behind the locks, i heard the ky side was closed, didnt do any good. is it closed, and from the ohio side do you fish down at the end of the locks then?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I fish the whole bank on the ohio side, obviously not at one time. It depends on the water level. If I have my yak in the water, then I fish the lock wall and end of the lock wall in addition to the bank.

Were you all the way into the lock area near the gates? I usually start at about the trail that comes down (maybe 100 or so feet inside the lock wall) and work my way down river along the bank. I haven't fished up into the lock/gate area, but I've heard they'll be in there sometimes...maybe when the water is really high??


CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

There are concrete barricades on the wall on the Ky. side. "authorized personnel only", not sure what the penalty is or if there is one. They have been there since early last winter. Not sure where all the old timers have gone but they owned that wall during sauger season. When the current is right and you know where to go that wall is a happening place.
Cady


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

this is one place i go to look be for i go fishing in a new spot.http://www.lrd.usace.army.mil/_kd/go.cfm?destination=page&pge_id=1449 :T


----------

